# Tony Parker



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

After a slow start, in the last 3 games this kid is playing much better. He needs to keep passing the ball and play unselfish. 



> Why the sudden unselfishness?
> 
> "We demanded it," Spurs coach Gregg Popovich said.
> 
> Parker has followed his orders. Before the Spurs departed for Orlando, he was averaging 4.3 assists per game, the third fewest in the league among full-time starting point guards. He finished the trip with 31 assists, the highest three-game total of his career.


We all know that Pop is a great coach and things will start to get better with time. The players are getting used with each other and they are finding their roles.



> "I don't want him to be (John) Stockton because we need him to score," Popovich said. "But I'd like for him to involve other people. Hopefully, as he matures he'll understand the value of it."
> 
> "He has the ability to do it because if he didn't have the ability to pass or find people, I'd say be (selfish) and shoot it all the time."


[Link]


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Tony Parker is a shoot first, pass second PG, and if he plays any other way he is not playing at his best.The only I would make Tony Parker into a pass first PG is if Manu can consistently score 15 points a game. Other than that, we need his scoring more than anything else.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Here is Parker's last 10 game-by-game assists:

Dec 08 at Bulls 96-82 W - 7 
Dec 06 at Heat 86-70 W - 11
Dec 05 at Magic 105-94 W - 11
Dec 03 vs Lakers 86-90 L - 1
Dec 01 at Clippers 83-91 L - 3
Nov 29 at Warriors 89-91 L - 3
Nov 28 at Lakers 87-103 L - 4
Nov 26 vs Bulls 109-98 W - 6
Nov 21 vs Hawks 114-75 W - 6
Nov 20 at Mavericks 92-95 L - 9

Notice that when he average more than 5 assists the Spurs usually win, the only exception on the list is the game against the Mavs.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rohawk24</b>!
> Tony Parker is a shoot first, pass second PG, and if he plays any other way he is not playing at his best.The only I would make Tony Parker into a pass first PG is if Manu can consistently score 15 points a game. Other than that, we need his scoring more than anything else.


Agreed... Manu has more playmaker skills than Tony... 
Tony is not a good passer...and he doesn't have the pass first mentality..he is not the most suitable Pg for the Spurs system anyway the have to exploite his offensive talent..


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Add another one to the list:

Rockets 67, Spurs 71

Parker: 10 assists and 13 points


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

12 assists tonight  

its good that he's distributing the ball more 'cuz people thinks he's like a shooting guard and not a point guard....2 double doubles in a row!!!


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>XxMia_9xX</b>!
> 12 assists tonight
> 
> its good that he's distributing the ball more 'cuz people thinks he's like a shooting guard and not a point guard....2 double doubles in a row!!!


Yeah, he is understanding what Pop asked to him. When he distribute the team usually win.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

10 assist tonight against portalnd along with 15 points... another W for the spurs. 10 game winning streak!!!


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

TP is doing the job so far this season, concentrating on assists but still the second Spurs scorer.
Hopefully he won't have these 2 less assists games anymore, these are screwing up his assists numbers.
Anyways he's still learning the ropes so we can't ask him for too much, he's still pretty good for a 21 yr old PG.
I'm more waiting for a 25+ points game from TP


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

There is a lot of things a pg has to learn to play at this level, and learning takes time Tony has al the time he need's cause he is only 21 now. 
His game will develop with experiences, so imo Spurs don't have to worry about pg-position for next decade (if he stays in SA ofcourse).


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> There is a lot of things a pg has to learn to play at this level, and learning takes time Tony has al the time he need's cause he is only 21 now.
> His game will develop with experiences, so imo Spurs don't have to worry about pg-position for next decade (if he stays in SA ofcourse).


As long as the Spurs don't go after another PG (like Kidd in the offseason) I garantee you TP won't leave


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> There is a lot of things a pg has to learn to play at this level, and learning takes time Tony has al the time he need's cause he is only 21 now.
> His game will develop with experiences, so imo Spurs don't have to worry about pg-position for next decade (if he stays in SA ofcourse).


Yeah, Tony Parker will be great in the near future, and if the Spurs gets Bob Sura, Parker´s game will increase faster.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

woo hooo!!!! carreer high 14 assists! also 19 points for 9/12 shooting!


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

As Parker says, now that his ankle his fine (since the last game against LA) he's unstoppable, I have to admit his game isn't the same when he can put the boost mode on . 
TP is avering 8.1 assts in the past 11 games


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

Tony really makes the difference right now.

He can break defense like very few others in the league, and he seems be reaching the upper level in terms of taking the right decisions on the court.


----------

